# Bodybuilder PUA



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I used to be a semi-pro bodybuilder for 2 years and then now I'm a full time Pick Up Artist, training guys to pick up girls. But I thought I would say a little about what I'm doing now to keep a good mass...

I used to be really into buying tons of different supplements and I've once tried riods, I seriously don't recommend them simply because I went on an emotional rollacoster after taking them for only a few weeks.

I now just simply take Bulgaria Tribulus, which is a really good herbal supplement that develops muscles just as well as CCE or NO2, obviously not as good as riods but the gains over the longterm are the same in my opinion.

With the Myprotien.co.uk Whey Protein it's at a really good price and the mixability is really good. I recommend getting the chocolate one. If you have a liquidizer then chuck in a pint of water, some ice cubes, some organic crunchy peanut butter, 3 scoops of Whey Protien and a banana, it will taste amazing!

So I hope this is good advice, I really get good results from these two products.

I hope this is informative, if you want to ask anything then just ask


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Question, is this a joke, I know its april, but you are a few days late!


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Good plug for a business. Plus he cant spell roids (Riods) lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Bellua

I'm the same mate only have powder shakes and tribullea and make great vgains but sometimes eat dime bar too for choc-late taste

spare time like watching volleyball on beach but might try pick up girls too

hope we can help eachother to make good gains and that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bellua said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I used to be a semi-pro bodybuilder for 2 years and then now I'm a full time Pick Up Artist, training guys to pick up girls. But I thought I would say a little about what I'm doing now to keep a good mass...
> 
> ...


Welcome, can you show us any proof tribulus creates muscle as there is no proof out there that I know, yes it will make you horny but developing muscles no mate impossible.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is that the 60% my protein?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You teach me to pick up girls.... Give me a break!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

what the f*ck's a semi-pro bodybuilder ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Its a bodybuilder that would have been a pro bodybuilder but he could only do 3 weeks on riods cos they were to much of a emotional rollercoaster.......


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

I was going to try and write something smart, but I think I will just stick with this smilie.

----> :suspicious:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

kriptikchicken said:


> I was going to try and write something smart, but I think I will just stick with this smilie.
> 
> ----> :suspicious:


that's smart


----------

